# Is Uber killing the U.S. middle class?



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/16/is-uber-killing-the-u-s-middle-class/
Uber is joining the ranks of mature tech giants that saw their leaders -  typically harsh entrepreneur-founders  -  replaced by experienced ex-bankers and ex-CEOs. Uber's CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, who was brought on board in 2017, is on a mission to shut down moonshot projects and cut costs to bring Uber to profitability.

Uber was an idea to solve a genuine problem, but it has evolved into the worst nightmare of every management consultant.

The company has achieved organically what every consultant strives for : It has severed the link between top management and workers. All of the intelligence and decision-making is kept at the C-suite level, *while the workers are given the (illusion of) control and freedom over how and when they work.*

https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/16/is-uber-killing-the-u-s-middle-class/
For now, Uber also seems well equipped to withstand legislative challenges like AB5. The company is already testing app changes, such as letting drivers set their own rate, to meet AB5's tests and avoid automatic reclassification of its drivers to full-time employees.

These and other legislative changes will continue to challenge Uber, but they won't stop it because Uber is not a mere regulatory arbitrage; it is an evolutionary step in management.

Analysts are beginning to realize this. And that's turning Uber into the conviction call of 2020.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Yes some may say uber is the root of all evil. You know after drugs and $


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

There are a number of mechanisms at work demolishing the middle class. Uber will have to take a number.

With middle management out of the way the next agenda item is to wait for autonomously driven cars to remove the largest human resource from the equation; the driver.

I guess it's just called _automation_. or put another way, a true [C-suite] Money Machine.

What will top management do with it's time then? Have a circle jerk?

Maybe that's why women complain of the glass ceiling.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I think Donald Trump will put the last nail in the coffin of the middle class


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber isn’t destroying the middle class, it’s all the dumb ass uneducated, unskilled people who are too lazy to get an education. 
Uber is a stepping stone, for others it investment money, and most are too dumb to take advantage of opportunities freely and abundantly available too them because they are lazy.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/16/is-uber-killing-the-u-s-middle-class/
> Uber is joining the ranks of mature tech giants that saw their leaders -  typically harsh entrepreneur-founders  -  replaced by experienced ex-bankers and ex-CEOs. Uber's CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, who was brought on board in 2017, is on a mission to shut down moonshot projects and cut costs to bring Uber to profitability.
> 
> Uber was an idea to solve a genuine problem, but it has evolved into the worst nightmare of every management consultant.
> ...


What's killing the middle class is a mindset that finds it acceptable not to value the people that keeps a company's doors open imo.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber isn't destroying the middle class, it's all the dumb ass uneducated, unskilled people who are too lazy to get an education.
> Uber is a stepping stone, for others it investment money, and most are too dumb to take advantage of opportunities freely and abundantly available too them because they are lazy.


When we all become educated and skilled professionals, who's going to clean the toilets and wait the tables?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> When we all become educated and skilled professionals, who's going to clean the toilets and wait the tables?


There will be plenty of lazy asses left to clean out &#128169;.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Uber isn't destroying the middle class, it's all the dumb ass uneducated, unskilled people who are too lazy to get an education.
> Uber is a stepping stone, for others it investment money, and most are too dumb to take advantage of opportunities freely and abundantly available too them because they are lazy.


"dumb ass uneducated" is a little harsh. Yes, for many of them, it was the daunting prospect of college. But many people fall into those situations due to family or life situations.

But &#128077; on investment money. I certainly consider myself the middle class. Uber has helped me there. I made $22K gross last year and invested $9K of it. Nearly maxed out my Roth as well as the wifey's with Uber money only.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

peteyvavs said:


> There will be plenty of lazy asses left to clean out &#128169;.


When the person cleaning out your lazy ass discovers he/she can use a shorter brush if he/she uses the oral cavity instead of the anal cavity, will you appreciate their professionalism?


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> When the person cleaning out your lazy ass discovers he/she can use a shorter brush if he/she uses the oral cavity instead of the anal cavity, will you appreciate their professionalism?


&#129315; you'll get the same results.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

I’m too poor to know lol


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

losiglow said:


> "dumb ass uneducated" is a little harsh. Yes, for many of them, it was the daunting prospect of college. But many people fall into those situations due to family or life situations.
> 
> But &#128077; on investment money. I certainly consider myself the middle class. Uber has helped me there. I made $22K gross last year and invested $9K of it. Nearly maxed out my Roth as well as the wifey's with Uber money only.


Maxed out on my roth last year and will almost for this year soon, also 401k.

but I consider myself very poor amongst the pple I live/interact with.

still if I'm not chasing for a posh zip code or mega stuff, I can afford a plane ticket or two each year to somewhere nice.

off season of course.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/16/is-uber-killing-the-u-s-middle-class/
> Uber is joining the ranks of mature tech giants that saw their leaders -  typically harsh entrepreneur-founders  -  replaced by experienced ex-bankers and ex-CEOs. Uber's CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, who was brought on board in 2017, is on a mission to shut down moonshot projects and cut costs to bring Uber to profitability.
> 
> Uber was an idea to solve a genuine problem, but it has evolved into the worst nightmare of every management consultant.
> ...


My pea brain isn't grasping this? I know of at least one management consulting company where everyone's pretty senior. The middle class may have issues but a relatively new company like Uber certainly can't be blamed for a trend that started a generation or two ago


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Automation and outsourcing are needed to provide the efficiency to hire the diverse workforce needed for the media.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/16/is-uber-killing-the-u-s-middle-class/
> Uber is joining the ranks of mature tech giants that saw their leaders -  typically harsh entrepreneur-founders  -  replaced by experienced ex-bankers and ex-CEOs. Uber's CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, who was brought on board in 2017, is on a mission to shut down moonshot projects and cut costs to bring Uber to profitability.
> 
> Uber was an idea to solve a genuine problem, but it has evolved into the worst nightmare of every management consultant.
> ...


im SURE someone at Uber Will be CONVICTED by 2020 !


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

This is only the beginning, the middle class will be gutted out over the coming decades.
This is not just Uber, this is happening across the board across various industries.
Its called automation, its a mega-trend that is still in it's infancy.
Paccar who owns Peterbilt and Kenworth are trying to get rid of the drivers in the cabs.
As is Volvo Heavy Freight and of course the Tesla semi project.
John Deer is building drones that will monitor crops automatically and they already have tractors that use gps grids to work the fields with minimum human input.
Amazon and their fulfillment warehouse use massive amounts of stocking robots.
UPS and Fedex are testing the possibility of removing the delivery drivers, Intuitive Surgical is working on machines that do surgery better than highly trained doctors, IBM's Watson is already better at detecting cancer than trained oncologists.
Language translator are now almost being replaced with software apps, and security guards are soon to be replaced by roaming robots that never take a nap.
Nvidia is working on machine learning computers that write their own code.
Retail, fast food, healthcare, heavy manufacturing, virtually every industry will be changed.
Artificial intelligence and robotics is a force that will have wide reaching impacts in every employment category.

Machines work 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year without breaks, holidays, or salary increases. Once installed, they cost only pennies on the dollar for electricity and sporadic maintenance. Machines do not demand better working conditions, holiday time, or exaggerated pensions.

The good news is this is a trend that will take years to fully come into fruition, so rather then trying to fight this unstoppable shift its better to make the trend your friend.
Find out who will benefit and who will lose, and position your bets accordingly.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> There will be plenty of lazy asses left to clean out &#128169;.


Nope. The lazy asses don't even clean out  . Why whenever I go to a hotel it's immigrants cleaning the rooms........ the lazy asses are in the homeless camps working on their next "Please Help" sign so they can score their next hit.


----------



## BogusServiceAnimal (Oct 28, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> https://venturebeat.com/2020/02/16/is-uber-killing-the-u-s-middle-class/
> Uber is joining the ranks of mature tech giants that saw their leaders -  typically harsh entrepreneur-founders  -  replaced by experienced ex-bankers and ex-CEOs. Uber's CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, who was brought on board in 2017, is on a mission to shut down moonshot projects and cut costs to bring Uber to profitability.
> 
> Uber was an idea to solve a genuine problem, but it has evolved into the worst nightmare of every management consultant.
> ...


I think there are advantages to the on demand economy, as it is on demand income for laborers as well. The key is to have the independent contractor aspect enforced and regulated. All complaints that are not fully verified also need to be disregarded by gig platforms. More worker's protections are necessary to keep the gig economy stable and thriving.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> I think Donald Trump will put the last nail in the coffin of the middle class


Keep bringing in the cheap labor. Yep


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardtime said:


> Keep bringing in the cheap labor. Yep


The cheap labor was keeping america a producing nation. Look at whats happened to American agriculture...since the gov outlawed foreign labor your farming exports have dropped considerably.

Trump is fighting for antiquated industries. He is single handedly putting candy in peoples hands while stealing everything out of the refrigerator.

Everyone outside the US sees this. Its shameful


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Outlawed foreign labor? What clown world do you live in? Maybe stricter laws but ((((they)))) have ways around it. Look at all the picking crews, meat plants. Nothing but foreign labor. Many illegals. A green card or work visa is still foreign labor. Venezuealans are here running uber 24 7. Scams and all at the airport.No one cares. Now all of the trucking jobs are cheap foreigners woring for peanuts which is why I gave up my own authority last year. Best thing I did, 1 year after Trump took office we went from averaging 3 bucks a mile loaded to 1.80 a mile in a year and a half. Thats only because we knew where to go and when to be....but so do they eventually. And the brokers always find the cheap trucks.....1.20 loss in avh may not sound like much but when youre running 100k plus miles a year loaded. Do the math. Im a good ***** though.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardtime said:


> Outlawed foreign labor? What clown world do you live in? Maybe stricter laws but ((((they)))) have ways around it. Look at all the picking crews, meat plants. Nothing but foreign labor. Many illegals. A green card or work visa is still foreign labor. Venezuealans are here running uber 24 7. Scams and all at the airport.No one cares. Now all of the trucking jobs are cheap foreigners woring for peanuts which is why I gave up my own authority last year. Best thing I did, 1 year after Trump took office we went from averaging 3 bucks a mile loaded to 1.80 a mile in a year and a half. Thats only because we knew where to go and when to be....but so do they eventually. And the brokers always find the cheap trucks.....1.20 loss in avh may not sound like much but when youre running 100k plus miles a year loaded. Do the math. Im a good ***** though.


https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.caller.com/amp/4591350002
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.newsobserver.com/opinion/article227483414.html
https://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/05/...erican-workers-in-place-of-migrant-labor.html
Face it. Immigrants (documented or undocumented) do many jobs Americans dont want to do or are incapable of doing.

Trumps policies are hurting America in the long term. In the short term you are seeing a bump in available jobs but no one is paying attention to automation. Why do you think automotive companies are so quick to leave your country for production....


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I would say it's not Uber. I would say it's more pointed to the trend of house holds now require 2 salaries in order to purchase a home. Something that has occurred over the course of 40-50 years. And now in order to be "well off", or at least at the level of living compared to the 1950-60s, you need 2 incomes. Housing prices have adjusted to this over the years and it's near impossible for middle class to purchase a home without a 2 income family. And then you add child care on top if it is 2 incomes. Just gets out of hand from there. So people then pickup these side gigs. If one spouse stays home, the other is working 2 jobs to meet the bills. Housing in the US has become a large issue over the last 20 years. Home prices in most areas are 2x what they were 5, 10, 15 or 20 years ago. Yet wages for a 1 income home have not adjusted as it's normal for households to now have 2 earners in the home.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Yes.
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/19/uber-self-driving-car-kills-woman-arizona-tempe


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Uberchampion said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.caller.com/amp/4591350002
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.newsobserver.com/opinion/article227483414.html
> https://www.nytimes.com/2011/10/05/...erican-workers-in-place-of-migrant-labor.html
> Face it. Immigrants (documented or undocumented) do many jobs Americans dont want to do or are incapable of doing.
> ...


Once upon a time I would say immigrants did jobs no one wanted. Now though..... (shrug).... I see immigrants working construction, roofing, hotel services, on and on. Manage McDs you better be bi-lingual to communicate with your staff. Used to be they came and worked the fields, which yea, no one wanted. Now, they drive labor costs down on what was once decent paying jobs. And don't get me started on H1B visas. Which ARE taking high paying jobs with cheaper international labor that come to the US.

If Bernie wants to give free education, I'm all for that. IF we are giving free education to careers in demand. Not a free education so some worthless degree in Transgender Social Economics or Fine Arts can be handed out. We need tech people. Trade skills education. Etc. Any jobs that are being filled with H1B visas the US should be handing out free education for. Hell, any military Vet should get a free Tech Education so they have a skill in need once they finish their service.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Any jobs that are being filled with H1B visas the US should be handing out free education for. Hell, any military Vet should get a free Tech Education so they have a skill in need once they finish their service.


This is seriously a great Idea.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Yes.
> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/mar/19/uber-self-driving-car-kills-woman-arizona-tempe


Old news. And the idiot walks in front of a car and gets hit if you watch the video. Granted Uber was partially to blame as they had disabled the "hard breaking emergency" code for some stupid reason. The car (software) saw the pedestrian, but because that code was disabled the car didn't hard break.

Pedestrians get hit and killed all the time doing the same stupid thing yet it's not blown out of proportion like that story.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> I would say it's not Uber. I would say it's more pointed to the trend of house holds now require 2 salaries in order to purchase a home. Something that has occurred over the course of 40-50 years. And now in order to be "well off", or at least at the level of living compared to the 1950-60s, you need 2 incomes. Housing prices have adjusted to this over the years and it's near impossible for middle class to purchase a home without a 2 income family. And then you add child care on top if it is 2 incomes. Just gets out of hand from there. So people then pickup these side gigs. If one spouse stays home, the other is working 2 jobs to meet the bills. Housing in the US has become a large issue over the last 20 years. Home prices in most areas are 2x what they were 5, 10, 15 or 20 years ago. Yet wages for a 1 income home have not adjusted as it's normal for households to now have 2 earners in the home.


And if youre an immigrant, you continue to get govt benefits. Meanwhile having 3 or 4 families in a home enabling them to pool enough money to buy a cookie cutter home right on top of their neighbor with nonyard no grass. 5 cars parked in driceway streets have so many cars parked you cannot even naviagte the neighborhoods to dropnoff pax or pu. Garbage morning....wow. full cans plus 5 bags stacked on top. Yep American Dream.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardtime said:


> And if youre an immigrant, you continue to get govt benefits. Meanwhile having 3 or 4 families in a home enabling them to pool enough money to buy a cookie cutter home right on top of their neighbor with nonyard no grass. 5 cars parked in driceway streets have so many cars parked you cannot even naviagte the neighborhoods to dropnoff pax or pu. Garbage morning....wow. full cans plus 5 bags stacked on top. Yep American Dream.


Why only immigrants? I think if you are a citizen that feeds off the gov tit you should also be cut off. Everything youve stated above is not unique to immigrants. There are a ton of lazy "Americans"


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Hardtime said:


> And if youre an immigrant, you continue to get govt benefits. Meanwhile having 3 or 4 families in a home enabling them to pool enough money to buy a cookie cutter home right on top of their neighbor with nonyard no grass. 5 cars parked in driceway streets have so many cars parked you cannot even naviagte the neighborhoods to dropnoff pax or pu. Garbage morning....wow. full cans plus 5 bags stacked on top. Yep American Dream.


I actually have no problem with this. And I do see it as "The American Dream". Because while the 3-4 families are pooling and working their asses off at zero skill jobs, their children are getting an education. And those children will most likely go on to be productive US middle class Citizens. Living in poverty from where ever they came from to now living that dream. All in 1 generation. And even with the years in the conditions they live in in the US, it's probably better than what they had where ever they came from.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> Why only immigrants? I think if you are a citizen that feeds off the gov tit you should also be cut off. Everything youve stated above is not unique to immigrants. There are a ton of lazy "Americans"


I dont buy it. But I also dont disagree. Its an illusion created by the wealthy. Its ok. Thank a boomer.



DriverMark said:


> I actually have no problem with this. And I do see it as "The American Dream". Because while the 3-4 families are pooling and working their asses off at zero skill jobs, their children are getting an education. And those children will most likely go on to be productive US middle class Citizens. Living in poverty from where ever they came from to now living that dream. All in 1 generation. And even with the years in the conditions they live in in the US, it's probably better than what they had where ever they came from.


Meanwhile creating "white flight" because their kids cant get a decent education anymore forcing the move. We must lower our standards to bring them up. Yea ive seen it all. Im experiencing it right now. Cant wait for the next crash. Im ready. Prepared to invest on others burdens. Thats the new American dream taking advantage of the weak and dumb. Thank a boomer


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardtime said:


> I dont buy it. But I also dont disagree. Its an illusion created by the wealthy. Its ok. Thank a boomer.


There are generations of Americans that have been on social assistance. My understanding is that it should only be a stopgap to help people through hard times.

Now that Trump has brought back millions of jobs...why is there a need for social assistance for anyone with the exception of the very ill or elderly?



Hardtime said:


> I dont buy it. But I also dont disagree. Its an illusion created by the wealthy. Its ok. Thank a boomer.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile creating "white flight" because their kids cant get a decent education anymore forcing the move. We must lower our standards to bring them up. Yea ive seen it all. Im experiencing it right now. Cant wait for the next crash. Im ready. Prepared to invest on others burdens. Thats the new American dream taking advantage of the weak and dumb. Thank a boomer


Is the American dream only for caucasians?


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> There are generations of Americans that have been on social assistance. My understanding is that it should only be a stopgap to help people through hard times.
> 
> Now that Trump has brought back millions of jobs...why is there a need for social assistance for anyone with the exception of the very ill or elderly?
> 
> ...


You tell me? You yearn to throw that bait out there. I never implied that. Im implying that we are forced as white Americans to bow to the governments tyranny and immigration is forced upon out neighborhoods along with section 8 living. I didnt ask for the impositiom at my door step.

Why is it drivers prefer to pickup white passengers over others. Why is it that drivers avoid the hood.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Hardtime said:


> You tell me? You yearn to throw that bait out there. I never implied that. Im implying that we are forced as white Americans to bow to the governments tyranny and immigration is forced upon out neighborhoods along with section 8 living. I didnt ask for the impositiom at my door step.
> 
> Why is it drivers prefer to pickup white passengers over others. Why is it that drivers avoid the hood.


Hmm...what about the black americans or the native americans....have they been forced too or just the white americans? What exactly are your neighborhoods called?

Do drivers not pick up people that are not caucasian? I had no idea that Americans had that option. Is it an in app setting?

I am not being facetious....I am genuinely intrigued by your way of thinking.


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Uberchampion said:


> Hmm...what about the black americans or the native americans....have they been forced too or just the white americans? What exactly are your neighborhoods called?
> 
> Do drivers not pick up people that are not caucasian? I had no idea that Americans had that option. Is it an in app setting?
> 
> I am not being facetious....I am genuinely intrigued by your way of thinking.


Yea. Its not really a way of thinking but experienced uber drivers avoid certain areas for a reason. There are several posts about this topic on uberpeople. Im not trying to make anything about what someone looks like its just the truth to ubering. You want to get 1 stars no tip and rude pax....roll into the hood. Then report back. Everyone hates ****** but ****** is generally the best tipper and its proof on the pudding once again several drivers have reported this on here. Not to hurt anyones feelings but more times than not my pax tell me how relieved they are when I show up for the ride and not a foreign born. I often get hired on the side to be a private driver so they can avoid being picked up by non english speaking drivers.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

America is the only country to embrace the stupid immigrants first. We want the sickest most dependent Democrats possible. Germany, Singapore France etc all take smart first...educated first...


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> America is the only country to embrace the stupid immigrants first. We want the sickest most dependent Democrats possible. Germany, Singapore France etc all take smart first...educated first...


Hell yea. Bullshit. We need more cheap labor. Had my roof redone last month 20 mexicans up there still took them 4 days to do it......oh yea and before yall chime in om how good they do work, had a snall storm roll through 8 shingles on the ground.


----------



## HuefromBoca (Feb 20, 2020)

Hardtime said:


> Hell yea. Bullshit. We need more cheap labor. Had my roof redone last month 20 mexicans up there still took them 4 days to do it......oh yea and before yall chime in om how good they do work, had a snall storm roll through 8 shingles on the ground.


what the roof cost ya


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

HuefromBoca said:


> what the roof cost ya


20


----------



## Hardtime (Feb 4, 2020)

Hows boca


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> im SURE someone at Uber Will be CONVICTED by 2020 !


Highly unlikely. If TK is running around free why would you think anyone else at Uber would go to jail?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Highly unlikely. If TK is running around free why would you think anyone else at Uber would go to jail?


Because Investors are getting Burned now.
Not Drivers


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Because Investors are getting Burned now.
> Not Drivers


Investors know all these companies don't work out. Win some. Lose some.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberProphet? said:


> When we all become educated and skilled professionals, who's going to clean the toilets and wait the tables?


The next generation of drivers via UberWork, of course&#128077;









That is until they find a robot replacement.
&#129302;=&#128590;‍♂


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

losiglow said:


> "dumb ass uneducated" is a little harsh. Yes, for many of them, it was the daunting prospect of college. But many people fall into those situations due to family or life situations.
> 
> But &#128077; on investment money. I certainly consider myself the middle class. Uber has helped me there. I made $22K gross last year and invested $9K of it. Nearly maxed out my Roth as well as the wifey's with Uber money only.


 Congrats on maxing out your Roth, it's one of the best uses for Uber money.
Currently I'm using this crap gig to quickly knock down my mortgage.
But I'm really looking forward to pivoting back into stocks soon, it makes working for this company a lot more tolerable.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Jon77 said:


> Congrats on maxing out your Roth, it's one of the best uses for Uber money.
> Currently I'm using this crap gig to quickly knock down my mortgage.
> But I'm really looking forward to pivoting back into stocks soon, it makes working for this company a lot more tolerable.


 Glad to see I'm not the only one in the market I use this money for bills and stuff to but I try to throw some of it at stocks so I eventually can live comfortably


----------



## Jon77 (Dec 6, 2018)

Wrb06wrx said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one in the market I use this money for bills and stuff to but I try to throw some of it at stocks so I eventually can live comfortably


 I believe stocks are the easiest way for the average person to get ahead in this life.
But it requires a lot of patience because it's not over night wealth, it takes years.
For me it's also about financial freedom like yourself, I'm not interested in surrounding myself with depreciating consumer items.
I would rather use the money to purchase my own freedom, any day of the week.


----------

